# Nuevo diseño de amplificador Greenamp circuito V1.2 PCB V1.0 a 1.1



## vargasmongo3435 (Abr 1, 2019)

Hola amigos*, * quisiera dejar esta información acá acerca de un nuevo diseño del señor Ostripper de la pagina de *diyaudio.com* *, *quise ya de por si hacer my propia placa driver para un amplificador que tenía planeado hacer hace mucho tiempo para dejarles mas detalles la PCB es doble layer sino se prodrá hace a planchado*, * solo mediante una orden a los que manufacturan los PCB como PCBWay o JLCPCB que son económicos*, * JLCPCB es mas económico que PCBWay ya he ordenado de los 2, bueno le dejo los archivos de Gerbers y el esquemático*.

P*ara serles sincero tuve problemas por los LED que compré en una tienda que me salieron invertidos lo de ánodo y cátodo y no funcionaba a la primera y pensé que fue un error de la PCB que hice algo mal y eso no fue el caso*, * eran los LED que están invertidos*, * cuando logré descubrir el problema lo que hice fue soldarles los LED debajo de la PCB y a sorpresa mía trabajó muy bien el sonido*, * es muy claro*, * buen tono*, * bastante callado en el sentido de cuando bajo el volumen no se escucha nada de hum... muy bueno.

La topología es VFA le dejo los enlaces de YouTube para que vean que es como dicen los Americanos "from scratch" Perdonen que los videos no estan en orden solo queria mostrar las primeras etapas hasta el final ya tocando musica pero tambine mostrare cuandp falle la primera prueba de audio asi es que uno aprende con los errores simples espero que les guste los videos


Nota: no soy ingeniero solo fanático del audio 

La versión final de la PCB es V1.1






The Greenamp V1.1 designing the new IPS PCB (from scratch)

Greenamp V1.2 PCB updated last update Spanish and English video

Encontre el problema! estupidos LED estan al revés! 

Greenamp ya funciona


----------



## Trance (Sep 4, 2019)

Buenas, me llama la atención este proyecto gracias al diseño y componentes, pero me gustaría saber unas cosas, como por ejemplo; ¿hasta cuánta potencia maneja?, ¿es de alta fidelidad?, ¿qué otras características positivas ofrece?, etc.

Mi plan es de armar uno que esté más allá de un booster ampliable típico, y por eso pido información teórica de este proyecto.

Un saludo, hermanito.


----------

